# lower back pain at only 4 weeks?



## jenmcn1

Hi Ladies,

so my question for you is this: have any of you experienced lower back pain this early?(4 wks). Along with the slight nausea and headaches, back pain seems to be creeping up on me really fast this time around(2nd baby)....I am feeling a little worried...and I am trying to avoid reading google(grr)...I'm worried that maybe AF is gonna show up (due fri). I usually get back pain before AF...however I had lower back pain with my first pregnancy just not this early on. Advice anyone?? xx


----------



## kat2504

I have had back pain from day one! it is annoying and unfortunately it has only got worse as the weeks have gone on. It is a common pregnancy symptom so I wouldn't worry about anything being wrong just based on that.


----------



## jowing

absolutely! i was having many symptoms way before af, that is why i took the hpt 7 days early, and got +. so dont think because youre just a little pregnant doesnt mean that your body isnt sensitive to hcg.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Uhg I've been having back pain since 5 dpo lol. Girl just accept you are pregnant! Did you test this morning?


----------



## superfrizbee

I had lower back pain early on and it worried me because it seemed too soon! But all was ok and now I don't get it anymore...


----------



## Colljo

Hello ladies 
New to this thread, my name is lee and I am also 4 wks and 5 days today. I also have backache really bad. I am so excited this is my 4th baby.


----------



## jenmcn1

haha thanks ladies:) MagicalLeigh - I have definatly embraced the fact that I'm pregnant now(yay!) but just paranoid I guess of something going wrong with this pregnancy, as I had a very complicated pregnancy with my son who thankfully was born healthy! I am probably one the most paranoid people when it comes to pregnancy! lol....I wish I could just relax!!!!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

My lower back has bothered me since I noticed implantation bleeding. Both were a sign that something was different this cycle. I find that the more active I am, the more it hurts. Like lifting the laundry basket and getting groceries (both I did last night)- my lower back starts this annoying dull throb and my sides get a tiny bit crampy. Shucks. Guess that means I can't do chores  and I'm only at 4w+some


----------



## Meredith2010

Yep, it started at about 3 weeks with my last pregnancy and lasted right the way up until I gave birth when it immediately vanished.

It started again this time at about 3 weeks, so I've got it for a while yet.

To be honest, I can cope with the back ache, sickness etc (if I get it again). My problem last time was the heartburn, morning noon and night for 5 months. I'm dreading that.


----------

